# PS3 Online



## ddvw123abc (Sep 22, 2009)

Anybody play PS3 online? My PSN name is Zercker tell me here and add me. If someone wants to do one of those game share thing just lmk. Off to play Star Wars The Force Unleashed


----------



## Stone (Sep 22, 2009)

ddvw123abc said:


> Anybody play PS3 online? My PSN name is Zercker tell me here and add me. If someone wants to do one of those game share thing just lmk. Off to play Star Wars The Force Unleashed


Yeah, I'm on PSN. Call name is deathshead80 on there  Mostly play Call Of Duty World At War, awesome game B) .


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 22, 2009)

I have COD5 also but cant seem to join up with people lol ill add you. have you bought and games off of Playstation Store?


----------



## Stone (Sep 22, 2009)

ddvw123abc said:


> I have COD5 also but cant seem to join up with people lol ill add you. have you bought and games off of Playstation Store?


LOL, you know I have been having the same problem here lately. Aweesom, hope to play some COD WAW with you. Nah, got alot of add ons for the games I got from it. My HDD is so full of ###### right now lol. I am upgrading my HDD shortly, so then I will beable to buy some games off the store.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you have Star Wars The Force Unleashed?


----------



## Stone (Sep 23, 2009)

No I don't unfortunately. Is it a good game? How is the online multiplaer?


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 23, 2009)

From what I know there is no online multiplayer. But the story is great.


----------



## Lizard (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm a gamer on PS3 to.

The name's stijnf40.

I mostly play COD5 and Need for speed shift.

I'm a tuner so NFS : shift is normal for me to game.

Greetings.

Stijn.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah I play COD5 and I just got Batman Arkham Asylum and Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2


----------



## revmdn (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a PS3 but I never use it. I got using credit card points, mostly for a Blue Ray player. They don't have games I can't just play on X Box.


----------



## Xeo (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone for Bomberman, lol?

PSN: Xeophonix


----------

